# Ok.. whose gonna say "get off the bed"...



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

and this time, MEAN it! LOL

Letting Sleeping Dogs Lie in Your Bed Can Kill You

Um pretty sure Feather says "Arw dey kwazie Mom? Iz sutanwy NOD sweepin' on da fwawr and I gib besses kisses in da wurwd. tupid peepo"


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow , well that wont deter me from sleeping w dolce , i think hes cleaner and more germ free than my kids :/


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Well I guess I'm one of many whose fluffies sleep w/ them. sorry ti may sound ignorant but I'll take my chances. Can't sleep w/o my fluffies!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Most of those cases involved people who did crazy things such as letting a pet lick an open sore ... sleeping with a flea invested cat ... I think people are always looking for an excuse to write an article. IMHO sleeping with a clean pet and using common sense can make it safe.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Chloe, Summer and my two cats sleep with me and I wouldn't have it any other way! I will risk it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, I for one, choose to live on the wild side. But I do try to deter some of those 1,000,000 kisses on the face I get from Abbey each morning.

None of my dogs had a flea for a few years. And they usually don't stay outside longer than it takes them to do their business. And they get bathed every week. .....and I love them sleeping with me.:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

My husband George wont allow any dogs in bed with us. He never alllowed our kids to sleep with us either...(Dr. Spock)

Rocky never has asked to sleep with us in our bed. He was always happy to sleep on the sofa and then he goes to his bed during the night. I sleep with him on the couch many nights...I love sleeping with him. He'll lay right on top of me for the longest time. He keeps me warm!:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Umm...I think I'll take my chances...I don't think anything in the world will stop me from letting Bailey up on the bed.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree with Sher - it's dirty pets that could "kill" you.

None of our malts are dirty, have fleas or any kind of disease that we could get!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't sleep unless Mia is laying on my neck. The feeling is priceless and yup, well worth it . Leo will sleep with me for a while and then jumps straight into his cave bed . I miss the little guy when he does that. Maybe he read the article LOL.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The plague??? :blink: I think they've gone over the deep end :wacko1: with that article. These are really extreme cases and as Sher said _people_ making bad choices. (I do know someone who died of cat scratch fever though). 
I think that our dogs are probably cleaner than a lot of guys out there. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: so if I wasn't married (to a clean guy may I add), I'd still opt for my chances with the four-legged dogs in my bed.:smrofl: I do have to admit that I wipe Tyler's private parts, I guess it's actually part, :HistericalSmiley:, before he ever gets up on the bed. He never climbs up on the bed...we pick him up. Other than that he's is bathed every week and cleaned if he gets dirty between. 
I think this is why people are so sick and allergies are so bad -- everything has become so super-clean-obsessed that our immune system has nothing left that it's supposed to fight against, so it attacks benign things.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, I'll risk it too. I love our pups sleeping with us. I almost always wake up feeling like a human sandwich with a dog or dogs tucked in on either side of me.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

"The study cited cases where a woman died of septic shock and renal failure after her cat, with whom she slept, licked open sores on her feet and toes."

OMG! That made me kind of throw up in my mouth a little! Gross!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Madison's Mom said:


> "The study cited cases where a woman died of septic shock and renal failure after her cat, with whom she slept, licked open sores on her feet and toes."
> 
> OMG! That made me kind of throw up in my mouth a little! Gross!


:w00t::yucky: Yup, me too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Well. . . we all have to die of something sometime----what a way to go!:happy::happy:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We have a little song at our house for bath time -- "We don't want no dirty dogs in our bed". I made up the words and sing it to each of the girls while they're getting their baths. So, I'm not kicking the girls out of my (our) bed. I couldn't/wouldn't sleep without them cuddling next to me. 

Lacie, Tilly and Secret say -- "we're cwean and we wuvs cuddling in da bed with Mom. Des people are cwazy!!!"


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I despise those type of articles that say nothing useful, seem to twist facts and then are headlined by your imminent death. The worst part is of this waste of time writing is that some person who already obsesses too much will actually buy into it. 

Frankly, I am SURE that you are much more likely to die from sleeping with a human.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Well. . . we all have to die of something sometime----what a way to go!:happy::happy:


:goodpost:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

CloudClan said:


> Frankly, I am SURE that you are much more likely to die from sleeping with a human.



Amen!:thumbsup:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
The plague from a Maltese? Their trippin!! LOL!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie here.

Mom an me fink dose peoples iz cwazy. Mommie wants me in bed, even if I do chase Rooney off. 

Mommie an me have the bestest kissy funnz. We give kissies all ober. But mommie sex even tho I gots a kute butt, she's not gonna kiss it. Wonder why?


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Ooops! That should be mommie says. Sorry!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lmaooo!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

k/c mom said:


> Most of those cases involved people who did crazy things such as letting a pet lick an open sore ... sleeping with a flea invested cat ... I think people are always looking for an excuse to write an article. IMHO sleeping with a clean pet and using common sense can make it safe.


Exactly how I feel. :thumbsup:

Snowballl is cuddled up on our bed as I type this. He's a clean doggie in a bed that always has clean blankets and sheets. He's family. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

k/c mom said:


> Most of those cases involved people who did crazy things such as letting a pet lick an open sore ... sleeping with a flea invested cat ... I think people are always looking for an excuse to write an article. IMHO sleeping with a clean pet and using common sense can make it safe.


I think someone has way too much time on their hands :w00t:


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

So I guess it's not good to let *dirty* dogs sleep with you. But really, if they're living in your house why would the animal be dirty in any case? Or carry fleas? That's not good for either of you. It sounds like most of the these cases involve bad animal husbandry.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I think we encounter many more dangerous germs and bacteria going to work or going shopping than we do sleeping with a dog. Haiku's staying in the bed. I coudln't convince her to sleep somewhere else, anyway.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

spookiesmom said:


> Ooops! That should be mommie says. Sorry!



:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

How ridiculous is that! :yucky: Yeah, like Feather said, there are some "tupid peepo." :HistericalSmiley: I have had animals all my life, and I have never caught anything from one. So there!:thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Well. . . we all have to die of something sometime----what a way to go!:happy::happy:



:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Maltsnme said:


> tupid peepo"


I love that! TUPID PEEPO! I giggle every time I think of it!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Maltsnme said:


> and this time, MEAN it! LOL
> 
> Letting Sleeping Dogs Lie in Your Bed Can Kill You
> 
> Um pretty sure Feather says "Arw dey kwazie Mom? Iz sutanwy NOD sweepin' on da fwawr and I gib besses kisses in da wurwd. tupid peepo"



i totally agree with you Feather!!:wub: tupid peepo for sure!!

we are talking about Maltese here, not like some lab that spends all afternoon at the dog park!! lol


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Nonsense*

I did not bother to read the article. I love my fluffs and I look forward to their company each evening. They are bathed weekly, sometime 2 x and I wipe their faces, privates and paws each evening. I think we risk our health a lot more when we go shopping and touch the shopping carts UGHHHH! our babies are clean, vaccinated and pampered :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: and I LOVE IT that way :chili::chili:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

So let me say that if I should die as a result of cuddling with my furbabies, at least I will go happy. Yelp, I'm going to continue sleeping in their... uh, my bed.


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

Gimme a break. Some people have way to much time on their hands. Ok there may be some dogs that shouldn't be in the bed with you - ones that don't get bathed or looked after properly. But really.
My guys will ALWAYS sleep with me when they can. My other half won't let all the dogs on the bed, Tiko and Bella keep him awake, and he only just tolerates Benny. He's a meanie!! But when he's away or at work, you guessed it, all are on the bed and always will be!!


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

My babie's all sleep with me...we have a nightly routine...JoJo's alway's first because he was our first (seniority!) then Mia (cause she's Macy's mama & older) then Macy....They each get their faces cleaned first, then their paws and then we use a wipey on the hiney...Then each one gets thier nite nite kiss and they each make their little nest for the nite..lights off and we're ready for a good nite's sleep. I can't imagine it any other way ! I lovvvvvve my babies !

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a family bed at my house. Me, hubby, my 2 year old, Mindi, & Baby-Cat sleep in the same bed every night. My 8 year old sleeps in the bed with me until my hubby comes to bed. Id probably let him stay in our bed all night if there was enough room. I'll take all the snuggles I can get.

I don't let the pets lick my mouth & I'm always telling the kids not to let them. I say, they lick their butts." Teagan, my 2 year old, looks at me & says, "but mommy I love mindi's poo-poo kisses!" :w00t: :smilie_tischkante: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

My dogs have always slept in my bed. That said, I don't think we should "pooh pooh"* what is being said here. I haven't read the "Emerging Infectious Diseases" article - it's not due until February, but I did read another article on this very same topic that said that several million infectious diseases are passed between pets and people annually. That's a LOT.

The editors of the "Emerging Infectious Diseases" article are: a veterinarian who is a professor of zoonotic diseases at UC Davis and a physician who is a professor of medicine at Yale so they're credible sources.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

well i think i willstill just take my chances - saying that when i lived back at ''home'' i never let the jack russles sleep in the bed with me. They were more 'dog like' to me...the malts are my babies lol


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Blanche - that sounds sooo cute!


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

Well Brooklyn will continue to sleep with me. He rarely goes out, he uses a wee wee pad, and I am usually carrying him when we do go out. Will take my chance. LOL


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lol this is funny , my three yr old puts his hand out for dolce to kiss him . (lick) n he gets upset when dolce doesnt... i also agree that id take all the snuggies i cant get ..


Mindi's mom said:


> I have a family bed at my house. Me, hubby, my 2 year old, Mindi, & Baby-Cat sleep in the same bed every night. My 8 year old sleeps in the bed with me until my hubby comes to bed. Id probably let him stay in our bed all night if there was enough room. I'll take all the snuggles I can get.
> 
> I don't let the pets lick my mouth & I'm always telling the kids not to let them. I say, they lick their butts." Teagan, my 2 year old, looks at me & says, "but mommy I love mindi's poo-poo kisses!" :w00t: :smilie_tischkante: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Of course, my dogs sleep in bed with me! I'm a side sleeper. Josey sleeps right next to me with her body in the crook of my arm. I love waking up next to my babies. Josey opens her little eyes and stretches and stretches her little arms out. Cody sleeps next to his daddy. Mandy is Miss Independent in the middle of the bed. I wouldn't have it any other way and.....

J'ai baiser mon chien sur la bouche!

(I used to always write this in my siggy.) French to english translation: 
I kiss my dog on the mouth! :w00t: Love all those sweet kisses! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh phooey! :yucky: I saw that on the news tonight and told my dh now women that get pregnant will be getting rid of their pets again like they used to. Just what the poor pets and the rescues need. The media makes so much of things it gets people in a panic. I'll wager people catch more infectious diseases from each other than from pets. Dixie is staying in the bed with us! She's cleaner than a lot of people I've encountered.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Here is a link to yet another article on the subject. There's some Guidelines from the Companion Animal Parasite Council at the end.

Report about health risk of sharing bed with cats, dogs? More bark than bite | MLive.com


I have yet been able to find the original article in the Journal of Emerging Infectious Diseases. Anyone read it?



Joy


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

*Found It!!*

Here's a link to the original article in the Journal of Emerging Infectious Diseases:


Zoonoses in the Bedroom | CDC EID


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I think these articles are implying if you are sleeping with a doberman or a great dane :blink: but sleeping with a malt is as close to sleeping with a baby. 

I personally do not sleep with my malt cause I am afraid of rolling onto her but for the people who do sleep with their malts seems perfectly safe to me !
Jenna


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

If you don't take care of your animal and practice common sense you increase the chances that something such as these cases could occur. I would never let Hunter lick an open cut let alone an open sore on my foot!!! 

I never wanted Hunter in our bed and resisted for 3 weeks but he ended up there and now I don't think I would want it any other way.


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> The plague from a Maltese? Their trippin!! LOL!!




Hahhahaaa... seconded.


----------



## Gaby_MalteseMom (Jan 11, 2011)

I would love to sleep with both my fluffs but I am afraid they are going to have a potty accident 

I can't wait to sleep with them!


----------

